# Perdomo Fresco Churchill Cigar Review - Never knew this cigar existed!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Just happened to notice the great price of $3 at mu local B&M. Why not give it a try. Glad I did. Another good Perdomo I will smoke again.

Read the full review here: Perdomo Fresco Churchill Cigar Review - Never knew this cigar existed!


----------

